# White Pigeon free, santa rosa, california



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

This is an adorable white pigeon who literally walked into my husband's business two weeks ago. He has been living there since. He is well nourished and can fly but labored. He flies and walks following my husband in the business. We have tried to have him go outside and goes so far and then decides he wants in again. I don't want to give him anywhere that will not have him or her as a pet. So I found this website. By the way, he is not a homing pigeon since his tag did not have a number on it and they, the homing pigeon group of Sebastopol Ca, cannot help us. Know anyone in Santa Rosa who raises white pigeons as pets and would be a good home for this cuties.
Mary DeVincenzi
[email protected]


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Hi MD, We have a member in Santa Rosa CA, but I'm not sure if she will take more birds, Thank you so much for helping this pidgie, I'll check and see if someone is interested around the bay area.

Ivette


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

MD....thanks. 

Until we can get someone local to help you out, please keep the bird secured, indoors, fed amd watered. A bird with minimal flight skills and being that friendly is a really easy target for dogs, cats, birds of prey and cars!


----------



## BarbaraBEE1 (May 28, 2009)

I am looking for a friend for my homing pigeon. He can fly but not well... he was shot under his wing. I"ve had him for a year but he is lonely and needs a freind. do you think they'd get along? I'm in OH


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for taking care of this pigeon. I am in Santa Rosa and have a small rescue, am not really taking in more but if you can't find a home for him I can take him in a bit. Many of mine are pets, having come from living inside, now they all live in the backyard in two large aviaries and are spoiled quite a bit. I am just finishing with some feral babies that are almost weaned, and then plan to release them and would be able to accommodate your little guy better if you can hold onto him for another week or two. If you need special pigeon food and red grit you can purchase at Western Farms on 7th St. or let me know and I will meet you and give you a bag of it. I am in the Bennett Valley area. I also have a fairly large cage you can use for him if you need.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Thank you so much MaryJane, I wonder what happen with this pigeon??? any news??

Ivette


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Please keep in mind that if the bird has labored breathing, he probably isn't well and needs treatment.
What is the news?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

No news that I know of. . .I haven't heard back.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I emailed her also to see if we can find out the status...


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I was sick when I first was directed to this post by Karijo, and I completely missed that she posted her e-mail address.  Either that or I'm getting senile, which is a distinct possibility.  I will e-mail her right now.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Okay, I am meeting them most likely this weekend to pick up this pigeon.


----------



## MDitalia (May 28, 2009)

*We are keeping the piggie*



Ivor said:


> Hi MD, We have a member in Santa Rosa CA, but I'm not sure if she will take more birds, Thank you so much for helping this pidgie, I'll check and see if someone is interested around the bay area.
> 
> Ivette


Ivette...My husband and I are keeping the white pigeon and as I write this he is building an aviary for Chico who we found out is a girl. MaryJane helped us out.


----------



## MDitalia (May 28, 2009)

*we are keeping the pigeon*



kippermom said:


> MD....thanks.
> 
> Until we can get someone local to help you out, please keep the bird secured, indoors, fed amd watered. A bird with minimal flight skills and being that friendly is a really easy target for dogs, cats, birds of prey and cars!


Thank you for your advice. We are keeping the big white pigeon as a pet and as I write this my husband is building an aviary. MaryJane helped us out. Darling bird and bonded to my husband.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

That's SO nice! They are very addictive and make great pets. You'll know where to come if you decide you need to adopt some more!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Yes, she was SO happy to be back, I have some pictures I'll upload onto the other thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=36978


----------

